# Keine Verbindung zur MySQL-DB



## satou (17. Nov 2009)

Morgen Leutz,

ich bekomme diese Exception 

```
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver
```
was mich richtig auf die Palme bringt. Lib ist eingebunden, versteh nur nicht warum Eclipse rumnörgelt. 

Benutze momentan Eclipse Galileo, Apache Tomcat 5.5, eine MySQL 5.1.34 DB und dem dazugehörigen Treiber mysql-connector 5.1.7.

Edit: Was ich vielleicht noch erwähnen sollte, das ganze findet in JSP statt und die Datenbankverbindung wird über ein Bean eingebunden


----------



## Noctarius (17. Nov 2009)

Wo wird die Datenbankverbindung aufgebaut? Im Context von der Webapp oder von der Webapp selber? Ein paar mehr Informationen wären schon hilfreich als "ist eingebunden"


----------



## satou (17. Nov 2009)

Öhm direkt im JSP


----------



## maki (17. Nov 2009)

Der Treiber muss nach [c]WEB-INF/lib[/c].

Eine richtige Fehlerbeschreibung hilft, Eclipse meckert nicht, sondern Tomcat.


----------



## satou (17. Nov 2009)

Hab relativ wenig Ahnung von JSP, ist mein Einstieg.

Aber danke, das mit WEB-INF/lib hat geklappt


----------

